# A few new calls



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 4, 2020)

The first one is a hybrid blank I got not long ago. Dyed and stabilized maple burl duck call. The others are crow calls. Cherry, walnut and another hybrid. Had a couple scrap pieces of maple burl and the acrylic. I think I may turn another one and change that one. I'm not too sure I like it.

Reactions: Like 8 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 4, 2020)

Like the crow calls much more than the duck call. Something about the two toned green on the duck call that is kind of distracting. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Feb 5, 2020)

Nice job Eric!!

Where do you get your crow inserts from?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 5, 2020)

Thanks Steve. I get them from here
www.brooksidegamecalls.com


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 6, 2020)

Another duck call...

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## myingling (Feb 6, 2020)

nice work some good looking wood

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Feb 6, 2020)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Thanks Steve. I get them from here
> www.brooksidegamecalls.com



Thanks Eric; I've gotten stuff from them as well. Good looking calls, both crow and duck!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 6, 2020)

Thanks. I'd like to make my own inserts later on for the crow calls. Next is to try an owl hooter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Feb 6, 2020)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Thanks. I'd like to make my own inserts later on for the crow calls. Next is to try an owl hooter.



When you go down that path, be sure to post it so I can follow along and try it myself!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ray D (Feb 7, 2020)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Thanks. I'd like to make my own inserts later on for the crow calls. Next is to try an owl hooter.


If you’re interested in owl hooters check out the work @ThomasT did. Those threads will reduce the learning curve immensely. I’ve heard a lot of owl hooters and many don’t sound very realistic. 
Nice calls by the way.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## T. Ben (Feb 7, 2020)

Those all look great,I understand the duck and crow calls,do you use the owl hooter just to see if they are around or for pissing of the crows?


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 7, 2020)

Use it as a locator call for turkey

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 16, 2020)

I didn't like this circled one so I turned another barrel. Piece of DIW from @barry richardson.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Feb 16, 2020)

Look, Ma, no calluses.......... .............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Feb 16, 2020)

Honest, Eric, it's a good looking call. I had to toss in the above because it's a pet peeve of mine. Back as a young budding color blind photographer, most of the don'ts were about hands and feet. They are hard to photograph properly, so try to not include them. It's something I can't shake after losing several nubs. It seems digital cameras is causing hands to be totally acceptable in photographs today. ............... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 16, 2020)

I "had" rough hands until I got my belt sander. It works wonders on the calluses!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 16, 2020)

Nice looking call Eric, I know some of the DIW had hairline cracks, you can flood em with thin CA before turning and it usually locks em up....


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 16, 2020)

Yep. I turned one and had a crack all the way down through the sapwood. So I hit it with CA and let it set. I have a cheap rubber expanding mandrel set up that goes on a pen mandrel. The rubber tore up on that one. I need to save the money and order a expanding mandrel rrom breakheart.


----------



## gman2431 (Feb 18, 2020)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Yep. I turned one and had a crack all the way down through the sapwood. So I hit it with CA and let it set. I have a cheap rubber expanding mandrel set up that goes on a pen mandrel. The rubber tore up on that one. I need to save the money and order a expanding mandrel rrom breakheart.



Or buy some cheap ones from Enco... I've been using their mandrels for years

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 18, 2020)

I knew there was another one I had seen but couldn't remember the name. Thanks


----------



## Wood chipper (Oct 11, 2021)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> The first one is a hybrid blank I got not long ago. Dyed and stabilized maple burl duck call. The others are crow calls. Cherry, walnut and another hybrid. Had a couple scrap pieces of maple burl and the acrylic. I think I may turn another one and change that one. I'm not too sure I like it.
> 
> View attachment 179143
> 
> View attachment 179144


Do you glue the mouth pieces together?


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 11, 2021)

No


----------

